# .jpeg in eine Vektorgrafik



## Gelberschnee (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich arbeite jetzt seit 3 Jahren mit Photoshop und habe somit überhaupt keine Ahnung von Vektorgrafiken! Heute wollte ich mir ein T-Shirt drucken lassen und gehe in ein T-Shirt-Druck-Geschäft  Tja und dort wurde ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass man das Bild als Vektorgrafik bräuchte... Da ich wirklich keine Zeit und Lust habe mich jetzt erstmal Stundenlang mit Corel auseinander zu setzen, zudem besitze ich das Programm nicht einmal... Wollte ich hier fragen ob jemand Lust hätte mit die jpeg datei zu vektorisieren... Es reicht wenn es grob ist, da der Plotter welcher benutzt wird solche Feinheiten eh nicht schneiden kann... Da wohl bestimmt keiner Lust hat sich kostenlos hin zu setzen würde ich dem jenigen der Lust und Zeit hat - 5 Euro überweisen 

ICQ: 177104753
e-Mail: yellowsnow@gmx.de

Bild:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/4v8y-2-jpg.html


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Juni 2008)

Poste Deine Anfrage doch einfach im Job-Forum!
Die anderen Foren sind für all jene die das selber machen wollen


----------

